# Return Fire from a Friendly Ghost



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

@Humphrey's Ghost has returned fire on me and we are both now wounded. Retreated to our corners to enjoy the spoils. 

Mark, I have not smoked any of these and definitely looking forward to turning them to ashes.

Thanks!!!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice... I think you will like the bishops blend


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I still think I fell a little short compared to your nuclear blast
I hope you enjoy those Erik


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I still think I fell a little short compared to your nuclear blast
> I hope you enjoy those Erik
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all good, my friend. I tend to over do it, lol


----------

